# Nymph Sex Confirmation



## PowerHobo (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm pretty sure my L4 _Rhombodera megaera_ is a male, but I'm extremely new at this, so figured some confirmation would be nice.

Long/thin antenna, though I understand that this rule isn't always applicable to all species (pardon the fingernails; it's paint, not dirt, for whatever that's worth)







Best views of the abdomen I can get. Pretty sure I'm seeing a tiny segment at the end there.
















This picture was at L3, but I've gone ahead and numbered what I _think_ I'm seeing.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 9, 2018)

I think it's a he. To take pics of nymphs that small is hard.


----------



## River Dane (Jul 9, 2018)

Although it is hard to tell from the pictures, it does look to be male to me. If you plan on finding him a mate, however, I would suggest waiting until his next molt or even longer to be certain.


----------



## PowerHobo (Jul 19, 2018)

Sorry for the late reply; life has been a little hectic. Just wanted to say thanks. I appreciate the feedback. I'll definitely do a double-check when it next molts (or even the one after) to make sure the segment count was right.


----------



## PowerHobo (Sep 1, 2018)

Well, I’m back. I think I’ve been bamboozled, because Pancakes is looking like a female to me now as a freshly-molted (2 days ago) L6.

Am I just projecting wishful thinking here?


----------



## River Dane (Sep 1, 2018)

I think you’re right, looks like the little guy might be a little gal!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 1, 2018)

You have a female there.  I like those dark eyes on Pancakes?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Pancakes is a cute name. She is definitely female. Why did you name her Pancakes?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 3, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Pancakes is a cute name. She is definitely female. Why did you name her Pancakes?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I agree cute name... I might name one of mine Blueberry! Idk yet though...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 4, 2018)

Blueberry is a cute name too.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## PowerHobo (Sep 28, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Pancakes is a cute name. She is definitely female. Why did you name her Pancakes?


Food names seem nice and gender neutral ?  I also have Maple, Sausage, Strudel, Waffles, and Whiskey.


----------



## PowerHobo (Sep 28, 2018)

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but it seemed cleaner than starting a new one for the same topic. I've got a couple more that I simply don't know enough to sex. They're dark enough colors that counting segments is very difficult (plus even at L4 the ghosts are *tiny*).

I understand that the head crest on ghosts are a pretty reliable way of sexing by L4, so here are my two guesses. The other ghost is far too jumpy for me to get a picture of, unfortunately.






L4 ghost. I'm thinking female here. Less pinched on the crest than the others. 






Same nymph, obviously with the brightness turned up through the roof. Semi decent view of the pronotum, and I think I can _maybe_ count 6 segments here.






Another L4 ghost. I'm thinking male on this one. The crest appears more pinched to me, and the pronotum isn't so wide (I don't know if that's an indicator with ghosts, anyway).

Finally:






L4 dead leaf (_D lobata_). Maple hasn't been too keen on letting me view him/her from the bottom, but based on the pronotum I'm thinking male.

Any knowledge is appreciated!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 28, 2018)

PowerHobo said:


> Food names seem nice and gender neutral ?  I also have Maple, Sausage, Strudel, Waffles, and Whiskey.


Ok, now that is funny! Sausage?!? Waffles??

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 28, 2018)

#1= Female ghost

#2= Female ghost

#3= Male ghost

#4= Need a better pic...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## River Dane (Sep 28, 2018)

I agree with @MantisGirl13 for the ghosts, although I should say that I’ve never kept them myself.

I think you’re right in saying the lobata is male, based on this guide:


----------



## PowerHobo (Sep 28, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> #1= Female ghost #2= Female ghost #3= Male ghost






River Dane said:


> I agree with @MantisGirl13 for the ghosts, although I should say that I’ve never kept them myself.


Thank you both. Am I more or less correct with IDing based on the crest, or are there other significant indicators I’m not familiar with?


----------



## ausar318 (Sep 28, 2018)

Using their crown is the easiest way to see them, in my opinion. Their color can just be so dark sometimes, that it’s virtually impossible to see the divisions on their abdomens. 

The only other indicator would be their antennae, which apparently are different. But I’m not sure if this is an effective way to sex them when they’re younger


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 29, 2018)

It is very easy to sex them with their crown, Females usually have a flatter, wider crown while males have a jagged, thinner crown.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## PowerHobo (Oct 30, 2018)

God dangit, I got bamboozled _again_, didn’t I? My _D lobata_’s pronotum has completely changed shape during the most recent molt, and is looking decidedly more female to me now. Additionally, the abdomen has always appeared very pointed to me, with smaller segments at the tip, but now I’m seeing a single segment and a shape much more similar to that of my female _R megaera_.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yep, you have a female!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## River Dane (Oct 30, 2018)

Haha, I guess this is why you shouldn’t buy a mate until L5 or L6.


----------



## PowerHobo (Oct 30, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yep, you have a female!


Nice! I prefer females when it comes to single specimens, just due to size and the typically more ornate shapes.



River Dane said:


> Haha, I guess this is why you shouldn’t buy a mate until L5 or L6.﻿


Lol that seems like solid advice. So far the only ones that haven't fooled me are my ghosts. I'm not even remotely looking forward to trying to sex my spiny flowers.


----------

